# Unreal's 1998 200SX SE



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Well as you can see this is how it started out, rust up and down the rockerpanels and dents left and right. So needless to say thats the first thing I attacked. 










It got a new pain job in the areas that needed it mosts. On top of that it got new JDM angel eye headlights and shaded corner lights (please note that on a 98, modding is needed for the headlights and corner lights, PM if you want to change your lights, I'll give you the dl on how to). I hated the grill that was on it do I bought a cheap EBay grill and it works fine and looks quite a bit better in my opinion




























Next, I bough new rims, the ones that were on it at first were heavy POS cheapo hib caps so I bought ADR 17" Soduku 8 spokes. The only other exterior thing I did after that was to get a new Antenna. 

Performance wise not much has been done, most of the stuff for my car is being shipped right now. I have a MimoUSA Exhaust, OBX Headers and a Weapon-R cold air intake on its way. I do have new tires; Fuzion HRi's and new Tenzo spark cables, other than that... nothing.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

looks good so far just paint the grill black to match with the rest and then lower it.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice I like the rims


----------

